# prep for import vs. Domestics



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

posted on Vwsport thought I would post on here too to get more comments and suggestions.
well since the car is back on the road I can continue with my prep for racing in imports vs. domestics at MIR. 
Don't have money for a diff so have to improve. so that leave me down to a few options so the trannys won't break. here are my options: 
Weld the diff
install a 40% shim kit
just run it stock 
have to get the car down into the mid to low 12's to even have a chance. I'm running a Master Power turbo:
Turbine Housing A/R .63 T3
Compressor Housing .50 TO4E
Turbine Wheel T300 56 mm (Ind. 2.20" May.2.42")
Compressor Wheel ST2 T4 58.15mm (Ind. 2.29" May.3.30") 
Turbo is good for over 350WHP.
Planning on going to the dyno and dyno tune it up to 15-18psi on race gas.
here is the timing I was running with the 1.8 16v with stacked headgaskets:








Have a 2.0 16v now with 2 aba headgaskets. think the timing need to be lowered for the 2.0?

Here is what I ran in the quarter-mile last time out:
R/T: 1.596
60': 2.369
330: 6.236
1/8: 9.203
MPH: 85.22
1000: 11.769
1/4: 13.929
MPH: 104.91
Ran this on 185/60 14 junk street tires at 16psi air pressure.
Going to put on some Nitto NT 555R 205/55 14 or some BFGoodrich G-Force 205/50 14. can get either set from my job no problem.
any tips, advice, comments, or help for the build up? Event is on November 5 at MIR. In the past 3 years I went I think I seen one scirocco there so its a plus for me because i'll be putting sciroccos back on the map instead of the what the hell is that comment or I didn't know VW made a scirocco.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

how about water/alch injection,with your set up and injection,you should have no problem hitting ## you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (redskins98)*

on somewhat of a limited budget. would get it but its shouldn't be needed.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

no one wanted to mess with tec2 in the Maryland area so screw it i'll tune it myself with a wideband.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

i wish i could send you my tec3 methanol map... but it's for a VR


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (AAdontworkx3)*

yea.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_on somewhat of a limited budget. would get it but its shouldn't be needed.

Its needed..just think of it as a safety thing..the fact that it prevents detonation is enough for me..the power gains are just a plus..You can get A devils own base kit for 205.00. You should really look in to it if you haven't..
the pro's are great for the price..
-cooler AIT's
-like running 110 octane all day
-cooler combustion\prevents detonation and knock
-runs off windshield washer fluid
-adds a substantial amount of power on a boosted motor
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (Vdubsolo)*

might just get my buddy NOS bottle and have him spray the intercooler after the burn out.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

ending up doing some tuning on the car today. and after about 30 mins of tuning I got it to break the wheels loose at the top of 3rd gear on a roll on the highway.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ending up doing some tuning on the car today. and after about 30 mins of tuning I got it to break the wheels loose at the top of 3rd gear on a roll on the highway.

When that happens, keep your foot in it, push the clutch in, take your foot off the gas, and shift to fourth, otherwise it's bye bye, third gear if those tire hook back up...
Trust me... Third gear burn outs on the freeway are cool right to the point where turn your tranny to scrap.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (BubonicCorrado)*

yea. I know the busted tranny parts all to well


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ending up doing some tuning on the car today. and after about 30 mins of tuning I got it to break the wheels loose at the top of 3rd gear on a roll on the highway.

damn dude...you trying to bust up another block?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (under boost)*

no. just tuning and datalogging.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

got some great advice and taking it. I'm going to get the car dyno tuning first before I go into the tranny stuff. calling dyno shops to get dyno dates and times. shooting for the middle of september. Looking at a few local shops and hoping I can get a good date. also have a source on a 9A tranny so if I can get it i'll be good on a better tranny then the 4K.
For those that don't know here is the gear ratios of the 4k and 9A:
final
drive 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th
4K: 3.94 3.45 2.12 1.44 1.13 0.89
9A: 3.67 3.45 2.12 1.44 1.13 0.89
Now here is somethign interesting I have a FF tranny with a blown diff so I might be able to put the FF 5th gear in the 9A and have a good long geared tranny. also I desided to go with the shim kit. seen it in action and both wheels spin which I need to happen get power to both wheels instead of one spinning.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

Update:
ok guys for those of you that are actually watching this thread I finally found a spare tranny. code ACD. so its going to be a ACD tranny with 40% shim kit.
ratio 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th
ACD is a 3.67 3.45 2.12 1.44 1.13 0.89
Think about taking the 5th gear out the Blown FF tranny I have and using it in there. The 5th in my FF is a .71 

Also found someone to professionally street tune my car then I'm going to NGP later the next week for a dyno pull and a print out. Only think left now is some small clamps and I need to source some t-clamps. have hose clamps but I want t-clamps for better protection.
Was searching vortex for info on drag radials and came across this and wanted to know if someone can confirm that this is the best option to heat up and drag on drag radials:
Advice 1:
12 psi
don't go in the water box
do a big burnout, until you see smoke, and you feel the tires pulling.
If you don't heat them up enough, DR's are useless.
start @ 3,000 rpm, go up 3,500 if it bogs of the line, if it still bogs go up to 4,000.

Advice 2:
Get them super hot and they are very forgiving, Mine stick like hell.
I usually run 19-20 psi in them
I have never used them on a stock turbo car, but I hold the line at about 4000-4500 rpm and feather out the clutch to get going. I try to keep the rpms above 3700 to keep the turbo spooled. Ko3 or even Ko4's spool much sooner though, so I would guess that 3000-3500 would be okay...
If you start bogging try launching at a higher rpm/quicker clutch engagement. If you are spinning try backing off a bit.
Most of all try to relax and have a good time. It's supposed to be fun.
Advice 3:
f you are boggin off the line, then you definitely need more rpm's, don't be afraid, get those rev's up there!!.... I can run consistent 2.1 60ft's on street tires, so go for less, a 2.1 60ft is a pretty easy goal to meet, hold your rpms at about 3000 when staged... when the last yellow lights up, give it half-clutch, half-throttle, now ease into the throttle as you ease up on the clutch (happens much faster than you think), you need to feel it out, you will get used to it and really get a feel for your car after a while.... now, as soon as clutch is all the way up, gas will be all the way down, ride it for a very short time, a second or so, maybe less, and quickly shift into second... there ya go... if you follow that, I can gaurantee a 1.9... good luck man, can't wait for the mid 13'
Advice 4:
heres how you burn out without killing your motor or parts: Pull the handbrake up and feather your clutch like you normally would. Because the middle surface of the burnout box is wet.. you cant get traction. Therefore you spin effortlessly. Morons like the one above are stating youll break stuff cuz you burnout incorrectly. Learn how to do it and you shouldnt have a problem.
Just remember you cant drop the clutch at 6k and pull the handbrake. Hell you cant even do it at 4k.. But you can drop it anywhere you like as long as the handbrake doesnt go up.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

what about a two step program in the car??


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (DMACK)*

Tec2 does have a 2 step. Only thing it has is a aux rev limiter where I can have it set to coil cut out or zero advance. with that u have a switch set up to ground MAT sensor to activate it.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Well had my motor and turbo graphed to see what my possible HP would be at 15psi and it was 325hp with the right tuning so I'm thinking 300hp.
ok cool so I did some research on the trannys and here is what I got:
I'm projecting this in 4th gear at 7000 RPM with a 205/55/14 tire me coming through the finish line
4K would be at 107MPH 
ACD would be 114MPH
now doing a calcualtion of 300HP VS. 2100lb car I would have a projected 1/4 mile time of:
Vehicle Weight (in pounds): 2100
Vehicle Horsepower: 300
RPM through lights (finish line): 7000
Tire Diameter (Hght.) in Inches: 14

1/4 Mile ET: 10.71
1/4 Mile Top End Speed: 122.4
Ideal 1/4 Mile Gear Ratio: 2.38
1/8 Mile ET: 6.82


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ also I desided to go with the shim kit. seen it in action and both wheels spin which I need to happen get power to both wheels instead of one spinning.

the shim kit is useless at power levels much higher than stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have an 80% kit on my 16vT and it breaks one wheel loose. its not strong enough to allow you to do two wheel launches. feels better in the rain when youre just driving normally, and it feels more stable when youre putting power down and not launching hard, but its definetly NOT a replacement for an lsd on a high powered car...


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (ValveCoverGasket)*

yea i know. but is something better then nothing. if its knocks off .0001 i'm happy becat at least its something. if I come in to cash from now nad november I would get the 020 with a diff.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

If this is at MIR DirtyMofo and I will probably be there. We can probably bring an extra set of mounted slicks if you want to run those.
As for the 020, preload the car with the E-brake and the 020 should hold up. The axles are a different story








We've got some pretty big slicks on Rick's car with an 020 and it hasn't shat a transmission yet.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (Patrick Schmidt)*

" The first rule of drag racing with stock vw transmissions is: 
Do not talk about drag racing with stock vw transmissions. "


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_
now doing a calcualtion of 300HP VS. 2100lb car I would have a projected 1/4 mile time of:
Vehicle Weight (in pounds): 2100
Vehicle Horsepower: 300
RPM through lights (finish line): 7000
Tire Diameter (Hght.) in Inches: 14

1/4 Mile ET: 10.71
1/4 Mile Top End Speed: 122.4
Ideal 1/4 Mile Gear Ratio: 2.38
1/8 Mile ET: 6.82


There is no way your car will do that time and speed, That RWD Speed.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

can't find one for FWD


----------



## batperformance (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_

4K would be at 107MPH 
ACD would be 114MPH
now doing a calcualtion of 300HP VS. 2100lb car I would have a projected 1/4 mile time of:
Vehicle Weight (in pounds): 2100
Vehicle Horsepower: 300
RPM through lights (finish line): 7000
Tire Diameter (Hght.) in Inches: 14

1/4 Mile ET: 10.71
1/4 Mile Top End Speed: 122.4
Ideal 1/4 Mile Gear Ratio: 2.38
1/8 Mile ET: 6.82
 tire diameter not rim diameter


----------



## JaYsTeR88 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (batperformance)*

Hey,
I happen to have 3 020 peloquin lsd's sitting in my garage from various race tranny's. IM me and maybe we can work out a deal on one.
Jay


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (Patrick Schmidt)*

damn I'll have to take you up on the offer. do you'll launch in 2nd gear?


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

1st gear, @ 6250 rpms, without preloading. I need Kevin or Joel to hold my hand to figure that out...


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (DIRTYMOFO)*

yea I need to learn how to preload myself. only 49 more days left to get the car ready. 








Forgot the update. had the car street tuned. TEC2 was reading 15psi of boost and the gauge was reading 10 psi. so have to figure that out. going to tap the MAP sensor vaccum line with the boost gauge to see if the gauge in messed up or not. If its read right boost in the MAP sensor vaccum hose going to get new hose for the gauge and see if that will fix it. 
Car help 15psi good. but the 4 puck started slipping bad after 5000 RPM. It did one maybe 2 full pulls before it started slipping bad. Going to H2O and after H2O I'm going to pull the tranny and replace the seals in the tranny and rear main seal. Plus going to preplace the 4 puck with either another 4 puck or 6 puck and 16v PP.
so October car will be at 100% and hopefully tuned with a clutch that holds and with a dyno sheet for you guys.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

good luck, ill be there to watch


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

ok guys here is a update. Got a truck and trailer to tow my car to the event. My brother is going to tow me down and back.


































_Modified by tyrone27 at 6:12 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_yea I need to learn how to preload myself. only 49 more days left to get the car ready. 








Forgot the update. had the car street tuned. TEC2 was reading 15psi of boost and the gauge was reading 10 psi. so have to figure that out. going to tap the MAP sensor vaccum line with the boost gauge to see if the gauge in messed up or not. If its read right boost in the MAP sensor vaccum hose going to get new hose for the gauge and see if that will fix it. 


Never tee anything off the MAP sensor line. It causes inconsistencies in the vaccum signal to the ECU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (JaYsTeR88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaYsTeR88* »_Hey,
I happen to have 3 020 peloquin lsd's sitting in my garage from various race tranny's. IM me and maybe we can work out a deal on one.
Jay

If you grab one of these Derrick, let me know.
We can put together a tranny with one of these and whatever combination of gears you have.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Nice looking truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (BubonicCorrado)*

well found somethign interesting last night. there is a 6 psi drop somewhere in my car. because I swapped vaccum sources from the MAP to the throttle body port and there is a drop at the MAP sensor source its reading accurate at 17psi. at the other source the boost gauge was connected to its only read 10-11psi. I'm going to go do a run down of there the lines go but its werid.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_no one wanted to mess with tec2 in the Maryland area so screw it i'll tune it myself with a wideband.

I thought EIP tunned tec 3 very often in the past????


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (GTijoejoe)*

yea but they don't tune tec 2 any more. I found someoen that will tune the car for me. actually took it to him and thats started the whole clutch slipping problem so have to get that fixed and them go back.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

update:
Going to fix my clutch problem next saturday. Going to install a 4 puck 200 MM disk with a 16v PP.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

clutch hopefully will be here tomorrow evening and I'll be removing my tranny first thing its gets here. Going to the track friday to test the car out. and If all goes well Sunday I'll have two spare trannys. 
Going to run 25psi cold, rear run them at 40-44psi. eurorocco gave me that advice and I'm going to take it.
Also going to disable my hand brake so I can preload the tranny at the line so It will help to preserve the tranny and axles.


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

This is a very good thread to follow, Tyrone I think I got your old turbo mani (rewelded and working find) I am looking forward to seeing your times!! good luck. and Jayster what kind of deal can you hook a brother up with for a pelequin?? message me!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (firestartergli)*

Thanks. its good to see peopel actually are flowwing it. I thought I was talking to myself for a while. well the Disk should be here today. so I'm going start removing the tranny when I get home from work. I'm going to take pics of the disk and all when I get home. so clutch should be in by thursday night at the latest. with new seals.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

ok guys instead of me opening a new thread I'm going to continue this one with the slipping problem I have with the 4 puck. Since this is me getting prepared for the event this is a part of my progress. Got my disk today and It looks better then the 4 puck 210MM. It had more space on the pucks and is wider and longer tehn the 210MM pucks. I removed the tranny like a hour ago and I'm going to take it to work tomorrow to replace the seals. 
here are pics u guys can give your own guessws to why its was sliping and whats ****ed up:








This is the back side of the 4 puck that was in the car and was slipping in boost a maxium torque. 








This is the front side. to me it looks like it wasn't gripping fully. when u look at the puck it looks like just the inner edge was actually clamping to the flywheel.








Thats a more close up picture of the pucks.








This is the Pressure plate. Can't really say about it. doesn't look like it has oil on it. 








The flywheel. that looks like the disk was slipping.








long range pic of the flywheel.








This is a long range pic of the PP.








200MM 4 puck on top of the 210MM 4 puck. you can see the very little difference.
















Just to verify it to everyone that it will work perfectly.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*

i had the 4puck on a 16v pressure plate running 20psi on an xflow...
it slipped alot but it wasnt tooo bad... could definitely tell it was slipping tho...
turns out my imput shaft seal was leaking, and it caused the pucks to break down faster from the slippage... i'd look into that b/c sometimes they leak and its hard to find evidence of it unless you really look hard... didnt notice mine until i pulled the motor after i blew a piston


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (the4ork)*

yea I'm replacing the inner shaft seals today at work.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: prep for import vs. Domestics (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_yea I'm replacing the inner shaft seals today at work.

So, does that mean you don't need my help this weekend?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

just wondering why you keep on going with solid hub discs?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

they can hold. I tried a sprung one once and a spring popped out the first day I had it in. so went solid to never have that problem again.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

I called it a night. have the tranny back in the car and all. all I have to do it hook up some misc stuff and start and drive it. I worked a 12 hour day and been russling with this tranny first think I got home and I'm just tired. going to finish it tomorrow after work.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

hi guys car is back up and driving. Just have to installa new speedo cable and coolant sensor and drive it for a hour or two then its off to the track.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

well here is a update:
Went to the track to day. pretty much drive the car for 30 mins off boost tehn boosted it on the highway to the track. Got Knock at 10 psi. Tec2 pulled my timing back when knock accured and warned me. so I pulled over and pulled back 2 degrees timing in the timing table. that took away the knock but at 10 psi I get it at 5800 RPM for a second then goes away. I did a datalog of my first run at the track. Bost it holding and clutch it ****ing holding great







no slipping what so ever. put now I have a bigger problem. I'm making to much power to get a good time. When I roll off the line and punch it it spins and I mean spins bad. first run I spin through 1st hit second and it was spinning so bad i thought I broke some thing because it wasn't moving so I put it in 3rd and it blogged.
Second run I turned the boost up to 17Psi. Spun through 1st, 2nd, and most of 3rd gear. had to let off the gas to catch traction and it finally went. time sheets are in the car and they are well ****ty. top speed for 1st run was 98MPH. second run was 100MPH.
Thats the bad news of the night. the good news of the night is I didn't break and I got a shuttle drive home from the track in a BIG ASS TRAILOR. 
This is whats drove me home and what is going to drive me to the event in November:


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

well guys here is what I cut first pass at the track. 
spun through 1st gear second I thought it didn't catch so I shifted in to 3rd earily and it just fell on its face and I had to build back up boost in 3rd gear.
60' 2.530
330 8.061
1/8 12.085
MPH 67.73
1000 14.952
1/4 17.265
MPH 98.03
second and last pass of the night I spun through 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gear. I had to let off the gas and get back on to catch traction.
60' 2.532
330 7.487
1/8 11.261
MPH 72.50
1000 14.134
1/4 16.413
MPH 100.43
Tire pressure was 30 PSI on some 195/60 14


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Update:
Well its been a few days and here is another update. I got my diff back today from getting welded. so SUnday I'm going to go to clean the tranny up and get everything ready for reassembly of the 020 ACD tranny. Also desided on what tires to get. I'm getting a set of 215/60 14 BFGoodrich Drag radials. They should be here wednesday or thursday.
Here are some pics of the welded diff:


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

ok well my injectors are ratted at 378HP at 100% duty cycle.
soo. a 2200lb car at 300WHP and a PERFECT run will hit a 11.31 So I think me driving the car I should get a 11.8 - 12.1


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

UPDATE:
Well I ordered Nitto Drag radials 205/55 14. My job called when I got home and they said the tries came in. so its either I'm hitting the drag strip friday or I'm going to get it tuned sunday. If I don't get a call on friday its to the strip with the drag radials to see what the car can do.
Also got all my parts in to rebuild the tranny with the welded diff.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Finally got the video of me runnig the crappy 16. if u actually listen u can hear me just spin the hell out of the car from 1-3rd. and me lat off the gas and getting back on it.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

UPDATE:
Tranny is rebuild with the welded diff. just need to install it and go to the track to see what she runs.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

UPDATE:
Well got my car tuned by kevin today and she is pulling hard. so tomorrow I'm going to start swapping the 020 trannys and get it ready for imports vs. domestics.
Things to do:
swap trannys
install battery box
gutt car to lighten it up


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

UPdate:
Installed the welded diff tranny and the brother was suppose to be at my house at 5 to go to the track well he bitched out and I ended up saying **** him and driving the car down to the track with the welded diff.
well it was a interesting drive but I made it to the track. ended up breaking my first run. spun hard through 1-3rd gear and broke my left axle. axle is just jingling on the cup. ended up driving it back home with one working axle. going to replace the left one tomorrow and I'm off the the event. wish me luck guys.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Well, thank god you had the welded diff so you could drive the thing home on one axle!








I'm sorry Derrick, but when I read the email you sent me I just couldn't help but laugh. Make one thing better, break something else!
Hopefully you're axles will be up to it today. This will be the first time you'll have both tires really pulling for you so I'm hoping you'll put down some really good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck and kick some ass!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

yea. I'm hoping to get some spare axles today so I'm going to be runing around until 8 at night getting axles and I should be installing the left one tonight.
lol. I did a burn out on my street and it just spun hard from 1-4th gear before I went to the track.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

UPDATE:
Well got there and the car broke the first pass. I did my burn out and everything went ok. staged the car and let it roll a little and in 2nd gear I took off. well it pulled the the left hard and I grabbed the wheel and straightened it out then it pulled the right hard and I straightened it out again then the car just stopped speeding up.
broke both my left and right side axles outer and inner cv joints and ripped all the belts off the car.
I have no idea what happened to cause the drive belts to rip apart and break. but I know I looked out my rear view mirror coming down the track and I see my drive belt in my rear view mirror.
Well one of my buddles was me make the passa nd he said the wheels where hooping like crazy. I was in the car and only thing I felt was them spinningthrough 2nd gear. had 15psi in the drag radials.
Well what I learned from this experence is:
1. **** this welded diff ****
2. I should have just ran my open diff and got a shim kit
3. kevin tuned it and now I'm snapping and sheering off spines in my axles Very Happy just joking.
4. the tranny is coming out this week and my ACN is going back in and I'm getting a real diff as soon as possilbe.

had a good time still chilling with my friends drinking beer and my buddy won wild street.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Wow man, hopefully your luck changes. Once you upgrade everything it should be good.
Get a real diff., some upgraded axles and I think you'll be ok.


----------

